# What gender is Fludd?



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 9, 2018)

I don't know this, and I'm curious about what gender you guys/gals think the Flash Liquidizer Ultra Dowsing Device is.


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 9, 2018)

At first I read the title as "What is Gender Fluid?" Because I'm an idiot lmao

But I've always viewed Fludd as a boy


----------



## Trundle (Mar 9, 2018)

Haha I don't think FLUDD really needs to have a gender...


----------



## himeki (Mar 9, 2018)

yall gotta ****ing tryna impose binary genders on a ****ing machine now? and an attack helicoptor joke in 2018? yeesh.

fludd's a ****ing robot lads thats all there is to it


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2018)

himeki said:


> yall gotta ****ing tryna impose binary genders on a ****ing machine now? and an attack helicoptor joke in 2018? yeesh.
> 
> fludd's a ****ing robot lads thats all there is to it



yeah like who cares to be honest... see it as what you want and stop making dumb memes out of everything.


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 10, 2018)

himeki said:


> yall gotta ****ing tryna impose binary genders on a ****ing machine now? and an attack helicoptor joke in 2018? yeesh.
> 
> fludd's a ****ing robot lads thats all there is to it



Honestly chill, it's not that serious lmao


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 10, 2018)

I always saw FLUDD as Genderless, despite its voice that sounds like a boy.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Mar 10, 2018)

i always thought of fludd as a boy, and then the possibility of a girl but its just metal lol


----------



## Flare (Mar 10, 2018)

Honestly genderless lmao. Would say Male for the voice though.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 13, 2018)

I mean generally machines don't have genders as far as I know. But its voices sounded feminine to me so if you have to know I'd say it's a she.


----------



## Stalfos (Mar 13, 2018)

I've never given it a thought and I'd like to keep it that way.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Mar 13, 2018)

This issue really doesn’t need to be brought up. FLUDD is genderless, OBVIOUSLY.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 19, 2018)

Fludd is genderless.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Mar 20, 2018)

Uh, clearly I’m in the minority... I’ve always thought FLUDD’s voice sounded female, and that she was a girl. But referring to FLUDD as a ‘she’ also feels weird, so I don’t know.

Plus, I mean, Mario’s all sadd when he thinks she’s died at the end... possible sexual tension? Could be...


----------



## V-drift (Mar 29, 2018)

While the voice of Fludd is like a boy, Fludd is Fludd. Fludd is a machine. Mahines don't really have genders. Now if we are talking the voice actor of Fludd specifically, then the question is more acceptable in a way.

And because I would like to cover this topic here too, from what I remember, the name of the voice actor is Kit. But I have never seen a picture of this voice actor, nor do I know the last name. Some say the voice actor of Fludd was a female who also did the voices of a male and female NPC.


----------



## tumut (Mar 30, 2018)

doesnt matter cause sunshine is worst mario game


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 30, 2018)

tumut said:


> doesnt matter cause sunshine is worst mario game



o?pin?ion
əˈpinyən/
noun
a view or judgment formed about something, not necessarily based on fact or knowledge.


----------



## tumut (Mar 30, 2018)

ThomasHasntPlayedAC said:


> o?pin?ion
> əˈpinyən/
> noun
> a view or judgment formed about something, not necessarily based on fact or knowledge.


some opinions are false


----------



## krystillin (Apr 6, 2018)

I always thought it was a girl. Nagging on Mario allllllways.


----------

